# Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel



## xbxmxnn (12. Februar 2012)

Moin Leute,

wie vor einigen Wochen mal angedacht wollen wir ja mal auf der Wiese testen, wie weit man wirklich wirft; Tom PrimeCaster und ich sind schon mal dabei für eine erste Veranstaltung; darum hier einmal die Daten für einen ersten Termin:

Samstag, 25. Februar, Nordmarksportfeld Kiel; ab etwa zehn, elf Uhr, ich werde Markierungen ausstecken in Zehn-Meter-Schritten, wenn gewünscht bis über 200 Meter :q wer möchte kann auch exakt gemessen haben mit Stahldraht.

Geworfen wird in Hauptrichtung, nicht eigens mit oder gegen Wind, sondern wie es kommt (also wie oftmals am Strand); und mit Brandungsgerät und Vorfächern, wie sie auch in der Brandung genutzt werden, es bringe also ein jeder sein normales Gerät mit, als Wurmersatz nehmen wir Twisterschwänze (ich bringe einige mit, wer möchte, kann die nehmen), und dann wird mal geschaut - wer ist dabei? Auf Wünsch kann ich auch Brandungsgerät mitbringen zum Ausprobieren.

Und wenn das Wetter es erlauben sollte, kann gerne hinterher noch geangelt werden; ich selbst habe keine zeit und muss gegen vier, halb fünf los, aber Tom geht sicher noch in die Brandung mit! :g


----------



## angelnmike (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Ja schade.Denn kann ich wohl nicht mitmachen.Oder darf man auch mit der Multi mal so nebenbei werfen?Und Dirk,bist Du am Wochenende in Rendsburg dann bringe bitte mal das Zzeta Programm mit.Ich brauch einige teile.Gruß an alle


----------



## Fietzer (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

werde sicherlich auch mal vorbei schaun. hey mike, kommst du auch zur börse nach rd? vlt trifft man sich dort.
gruß fietzer


----------



## prime caster 01 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

hallo angelmike kla kanste mit multi werfen macht dirk auch nur so ich is ja kein wetbewerb ich habe auch schon überlegt mit ne fliegenrute zu werfen hi 


(bor ich freu mich)

hi gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Moin moin,

klar kannst Du auch mit Multi werfen, mache ich doch auch, wie Tom sagt, und ist ja 'normales Brandungsgerät'.

Ich habe in Rendsburg wieder einen Stand, Samstag macht Flo den, ich erst am Sonntag; und eigentlich wollte ich kein Zzeta-Zeugs mitbringen, weil zu teuer für da; was wolltest Du denn anschauen?


----------



## Fietzer (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

denn werd ich sonntag mal nach rendsburg kommen und am 25 meine peitsche mit nach kiel bringen und mal sehen wie weit tom mit der fliege wirft.
fietzer


----------



## prime caster 01 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

sooo leute macht mit es lont sich hi 


gruss tom


----------



## Fietzer (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

ich werde dort sein


----------



## angelnmike (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Mensch Dirk,da kannst Du dich vor Anmeldungen wohl kaum retten,was.Ich werde auf jeden Fall erscheinen mit beiden Varianten an geschirr(Werfen,Angeln).Henry wird wohl nicht mitkommen der hat Bereitschaft.Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wie viele aus dem Board vertreten sind.Bis Samstag.Ach ja vergess meine Sachen bitte nicht.Bis dahin


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

So, morgen geht es los; wer ist dabei? Bislang

Christoph Fietzer 
PrimCaster Tom
Angeln-Mike
Meiko Kähler
Jörg Riebandt
Frank Mittag
ich...

wer noch?


----------



## Fietzer (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

horst aus england wollte auch vorbei kommen


----------



## kerasounta (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

sheete möchte auch....#t

aber dieses WE nicht machbar #d

viel Spaß beim Werfen Leutz !

Gruß Aki


----------



## prime caster 01 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

so morgen gestz los selbst zu schaun lont sich man kann immer was dazu lernen  


gruss tom (ich werde keine fliegenrute mitbringen weil kaput gegangen )


----------



## Kalle (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

lol, mal so ein´treffen mitgemacht auf fehmarn....erste würfe supie.....! wat gut das baum im weg war, kein auto getroffen hab...wow. ok, danach wurde es besser.
der baum war noch da, aber locker rüber geworfen...!
aber dann.....locker 160 m gerade aus....und das paar mal hintereinander...
ich dachte immer grade aus geht supie....jo, geht auch nach 10 würfen...man man,is ja wie beim darten, übung macht den meister.


----------



## prime caster 01 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

so war hammer geil ich hoffe zu den weiten und ablauf wird dirk noch was erklären  und zitieren  



gruss tom


----------



## Wiederanfänger (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Hallo Weitwerfer,

Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet viel Spaß und auch was gelernt.

Mir war bei den ganzen Renoierungsarbeiten so langweilig, das ich eine Penn 525 Mag 2 ersteigert habe.

Beim nächsten mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei.

Multiwerfen macht süchtig.

Wenn jetzt die Fische och mitspielen, bin ich zufrieden.

Gruß aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Moin moin Leute,

leider waren außer Tom, der ab jetzt mehr als Werfer denn als Angler zählt keine Brandungsangler da, um mal zu schauen, wie weit man denn mit Montage wirft; wir haben es mal ausprobiert, aber mangels Interesse der Angler kurzerhand 'normal' trainiert mit Rückenwind und meist ohne Montage.

Tom hat gleich gezeigt, dass er die seiner Statur (sportliche 1,95 etwa? Stimmt das so, Tom? :g ) entsprechende Kraft hat und auch schon eine durchaus brauchbare Technik, er warf mit Rückenwind (der im Laufe des Tages auf fröhlich Stärke fünf oder so zunahme) mit seiner Daiwa PrimeCaster und Shimano-Rolle mit 26er Climax-Keule (stimmt das so?) etwa 190-192 Meter; mit Montage, zwei Haken geklippt am kurzen 'Sturmvorfach' und Twisterschwänzen als Wurmersatz ging es dann noch auf knappe 170 Meter, was wirklich gut ist. Wir waren uns aber einig, dass bei dickeren Klamotten nochmal locker zehn Meter abzuziehen sind (160), schlechterer Stand am Strand nochmal (150), längeres Vorfach nochmal (140), und dann noch Gegenwind - Tom wirft wirklich gut und kraftvoll, aber wir meinten beide, bei einer vier auflandig sind 100 Meter wirklich eine sehr respektable Leistung - die sicher nicht jeder schafft!

Wir waren insgesamt neun Werfer, die Weiten lagen zwischen 150 und 225 Meter, wobei mehr experimentiert und Gerät hin- und hergetauscht wurde als richtig geübt, aber für 'Saisonauftakt' war das schon in Ordnung.

Die nächste Veranstaltung ist voraussichtlich schon die erste Quali am Samstag, 24. März; aber auch da kann jeder mal mitwerfen, und wenn außerhalb der Wertung freilich auch gratis - allerdings kann ich nur empfehlen, 'aktiv' mitzumachen, denn es stehen wieder einige interessante offizielle Veranstaltungen an: Anfang Mai fahren wir mit allen Aktiven nach Dänemark zum Länderkampf gegen die Dänen, für Juni haben wir eine Einladung zum Turnier nach Belgien, wohin wie vier Mann entsenden, im August steht ein Einladungsturnier nach England an, im September die WM in Griechenland, und im Oktober kann jeder aktive Werfer beim internationalen Turnier in Deutschland mitmachen! Also - gebt Euch nen Ruck und kommt vorbei! Gerät kann ggf erstmal gestellt werden, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Ach ja, Achim, und Du bist schon fest eingeplant für die Zukunft; und Aki auch!


----------



## Boedchen (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Schade das sich das mit dem cup vom freaky fisch überschnitten hatte. aber ihr seit ja nicht aus der welt


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

jo dirk stimmt so ales richtig 


gruss tom


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Mann, 
echt schade, dass die Anfahrt von hier aus doch etwas weiter ist. Sonst wäre ich (und mein Kumpel Sunny) bestimmt vorbei gekommen.
Lernen kann man immer was Neues und der Spassfaktor war bestimmt auch schön hoch !! #6
Evtl. wurden jetzt auch einigen Kollegen die Augen geöffnet und gezeigt, wie es aussieht, wenn man *200m* wirft ??

Wie gesagt, dazu lernen geht immer !! #6


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Hallo Rolf,

da ich auf dem Weg an die Ostsee an Hannover vorbei muss, kann man sich vielleicht mal als Fahrgemeinschaft auf den Weg machen.

In meinen T5 passt einiges rein.

Und eine Dachbox soll auch bald angeschafft werden ( um die 2 teiligen Ruten besser transportieren zu können.

Nur mal so als Vorschlag.

Wir Brandungsangler müssen zusammen halten.

Sind ja eine gefährdete Spezies.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Boedchen (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> da ich auf dem Weg an die Ostsee an Hannover vorbei muss, kann man sich vielleicht mal als Fahrgemeinschaft auf den Weg machen.
> 
> ...



Dem schliesse ich mich einfach mal an  Also ab GT bis Küste ist meistens Platz


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Super Kollegen, 

das behalten wir mal in Hinterkopf !!! #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

jo bin auch der meinung hi 



gruss tom


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

Ich bin hier ja immer nur stiller Mitleser.....

Vielen Dank für den Kurzbericht und Dir Tom meinen Glückwunsch zu den 190m, das hat ja schon was.#6


----------



## prime caster 01 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Werfertreffen auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel*

j oo danke war auch anstrengt 

wan biste ma wieder bei uns in der brandung sach ma bescheit wan du zu uns ferst 


gruss tom


----------

